# Pigeon housing?



## WhereDidILeaveMyKeys (Mar 3, 2012)

This seems to be the main thing every website about pigeons seems to neglect. Basically, I am interested in adopting one or two pigeons some time in the future (if I can convince my parents that is), and i'm really not sure as to how and where their enviroment is supposed to be. 
Should the coop be kept outside all year? Should it be bought inside during the colder months? Should it be kept inside all year round? Should it have a cover for rain? How large should the nest box be? Etc, etc.
I'm also not sure on the excerise factor- should pigeons ever be let outside for a fly around the garden? Will they return in a couple of minutes? Should they be trained to return? Do you need to build a good relationship before they can be let out?
And on a personal note; Do they poo at particular times, or at particular places? I'd rather not have stained carpets.

Very few places seem to have the answer to these questions. I would be a large help if you could fill a noobie in on the details. Well, hey, i'm only sixteen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you get one, then definitely should get another for a companion. They are flock birds and like company. They can be kept out all year if given a safe dry shelter which is protected from the wind and weather. It not only needs a "cover for rain", it should have a solid roof, but also needs walls to keep them warm and dry. Some do keep a bird inside as a pet. If kept outside, they would need a safe dry loft, and a screened aviary to go outside for fresh air, sunshine,and exercise. Pigeons are safer in a flock if let out. More eyes to watch for predators. Some people keep garden doves to let them out in their garden. Depends on what kind of pigeons you are interested in. Some aren't good flyers and wouldn't be as safe let out. Some don't have much homing ability and might get lost if a hawk should show up and scare them. First you need to decide what kind of pigeon you are interested in keeping.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

WhereDidILeaveMyKeys said:


> This seems to be the main thing every website about pigeons seems to neglect.


There's a Lofts section here,scroll way down on the main page and you'll find it. Actually, if you do some surfing around the various sections or use the 'search' function...you can probably find answers to them all.

Keep in mind this is a big and diverse site...only maybe half the members are doing permanent Pigeon-keeping...the other half are into the wild and Feral world and rescuing, rehabbing, etc....

But as you noted yourself....you are probably not quite there yet, before you get these basic questions answered.

Jay has done a good job to kick it off...


1) As Jay asked...what kinda Pigeons are we talking about ? And How Many ultimately...are you gonna stick with only a few ???? Do you wanna fly a flock ?...or do you wanna have more of a ....Sanctuary...where you help unfortunate birds which have been permanently lost, or healed Ferals which cannot be released due to a permanent injury ? Both setups can bring you great joy....

2) Generally if you purchase or adopt adults Pigeons, you _cannot let them outside_ because... as the Pigeon's strong instinct is to HOME, they will very very likely try to home back to wherever they came from. 
There are some ways to try to reduce that tendency, but most Pigeon folks feel the odds are against a re-homed adult, let free, staying.

3) What climate are you in ? This will determine the level of weatherproofing and heat and ventilation required.

4) IMHO, unless the loft is really big...as in a 'flight loft' where your pals can actually ...fly around a bit; or you try to train Homers or other flyers which you DO let out for flights...a Pigeon should get some flying time every day.
This could mean they are kept in a non-flight enclosure but allowed an hour out around the house, inside. Yes there'd be some poop, but it's manageable to clean up each time...

5) if you go to the Lofts section, it is one of my favorite sections because of all the cool pics and vids and ideas...you can see a lot of examples of what folks build (keep in mind now, it is important to ascertain what kind of Pigeons they have ~ a Feral rescue loft will not need to be the same as a Homers loft as far as setup goes). 
But generally you wan an enclosed area, safe from the elements, predator-proof....and then also an outdoor area, protected by strong wire mesh and visually open to the sky/daylight/sunlight. You will see that in most everyone's Loft.

I guess that's what I'll say for starters. Kinda general info, but I hope it helps a bit.

Welcome to the Forum....and it's great to see some younger folks get into Pigeons ! We have quite a few teenage members here, actually !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He said that he was thinking of getting one or two birds.


----------

